# My ever growing collection!



## Rubiez (Jul 9, 2012)

So I finally took collection pictures, this is updated as of June 5, 2012 so there have been several others added to the collection since then!


*Home of the makeup*






*Brushes, liners, and stuff I use daily* - I'm kind of obsessed with duo fiber brushes lol...they just look fun xD




*Various face powders*





*Various foundations, primers, etc*






*Blushes galore!*


















*Eyeshadows and palettes - those LA color palettes are actually pressed pigments*










*Lip Products - I organize them in those small jars by color group =]*






*Bases, gel liners, un-pressed pigments, and other stuff - I repurposed a couple of vintage jewelry boxes to makeup boxes! I had to cover them with pretty fabrics cos they were really dirty to begin with =D*










*More lashes*






  	And of course, I still have some more at my home [living at the apartment for the summer]. As soon as I get a more permanent house here in Kansas City, I’ll probably move everything over. Can’t wait to be reunited with all of my babies lol


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice collection


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2012)

Pretty but have you thought of storage ? A chest of drawers could be nice, you have so much beautiful make-up !


----------



## Rubiez (Jul 10, 2012)

That basically is my form of storage lol

  	At my mom's house I had a whole computer table with drawers and shelves solely for my makeup, but since I'm living in a smaller apartment 3 hours away from home with my boyfriend [and we move a lot since we don't have a permanent house yet] I pretty much just put it in whatever we have at the moment. Once we have a more permanent house, I'll probably move my table from home or invest in one of those Ikea drawers.

  	It's fine now because I can see everything and I like to depot stuff so I don't need much space for individual containers anyway =]


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 11, 2012)

Lovely collection!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice collection! I love what you did to the old jewelry boxes.


----------



## Rubiez (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you!

  	@brokenxbeauty: I absolutely love them. I have two other ones I got for around $7 and they look gorgeous after they've been covered with pretty fabrics xD


----------



## manderz86 (Jul 12, 2012)

great collection! what are the LA Colours palettes? Are they regular eyeshadow or similar to those MUFE flash palettes? I'm intrigued....


----------



## Rubiez (Jul 12, 2012)

Those are Mac pigments that I've pressed! It holds about 1/4tsp or a bit more perfectly =]


----------

